# Transdermal 1-Test & Oral 4ad ???



## Cramon (Oct 16, 2002)

Will a Transdermal 1-test & oral 4-ad still give good results? The only Trans. I found that I could afford at the moment is 
Dermocypional TD by Global. ( which as anyone tried or heard of ?)

I was planing on stacking with 4 diol 250 by AST.

The 1-test is 30 mg per application.
 ( is that low for a transdermal ?)
The 4-ad is 250 mg per capsule. 

Sorry to beat a dead horse on the 1-test topic but I need some advice on this one.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2002)

AST's PH products are apparently known to fall short of quoted amounts. Not knocking them, but you can find better choices, i believe.

For prices, have you check www.1fast400.com ?

ONE is probably the best transdermal 1-test product.

The ONE+ comes with the 4-AD already in it, so if you want to use both compounds then maybe that is a good route?

Check said site. It's worth it.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 17, 2002)

on CD's advice!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2002)

200mg of oral 1-test didn't do much of anything for me, so I'd say that you'd have to wipe that stuff over your whole body to get any kind of results.


----------



## Cramon (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the reply's.
 I did check out the site before but I thought I saw a post before that said someone had a gotten screwed getting their order.

 They are out of stock right now but I'll keep chcking if you guy's think they make good stuff. 
Don't you lose like 90% of the potency with the orals by passing through the liver ? I though that might be the reason for the low mg's on the crap I bought cause it's supposed to go right into the bloodstream.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Cramon, where do you lift?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cramon *_
> Thanks for the reply's.
> I did check out the site before but I thought I saw a post before that said someone had a gotten screwed getting their order.



I had a problem with Yohimbine first time round, but it was resolved effortlessly and rapidly.



> They are out of stock right now but I'll keep chcking if you guy's think they make good stuff.
> Don't you lose like 90% of the potency with the orals by passing through the liver ? I though that might be the reason for the low mg's on the crap I bought cause it's supposed to go right into the bloodstream.



Where did you get that number?

Albeit, transdermals have a higher bioavailability (about 40% ish transdermal depending on the company, compared to 10-15% oral) but orals can still get the job done.


----------



## Cramon (Oct 17, 2002)

I train at Gold's at Crownpoint most of the time, but also train at Gold's by UNCC now and then...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2002)

I haven't seen anything on oral breakdown for legal stuff, the illegal stuff are 17aa's, meaning there is a carbon (?) atom in the 17th position which is to keep it from being broken down by the liver, which is also why they are hard on the liver.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cramon *_
> I train at Gold's at Crownpoint most of the time, but also train at Gold's by UNCC now and then...


 
I train at Peak Fitness on Tryon right behind Golds. We need to get together sometime!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cramon *_
> 
> 
> The 1-test is 30 mg per application.
> ( is that low for a transdermal ?)


You should be getting about 250mg/day 1-test by transdermal. That is what Avant's is. So yes 30 is low!
I can get you super one+ from one of my buddies at a local GNC that was partners with Mike(1fast400) in a couple days. $76!
6g 1-test and 9.375g of 4-ad. This is the best route to go!


----------



## Cramon (Oct 18, 2002)

dg806,
I'll take you up on that one + in a week or so, gotta save up some cash dude. How do you like Peak ? Been thinking about going there when my contract is up . Gold's Crownpoint went downhill fast after Rick Flair sold it . We should definatly meet up.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cramon *_
> dg806,
> I'll take you up on that one + in a week or so, gotta save up some cash dude. How do you like Peak ? Been thinking about going there when my contract is up . Gold's Crownpoint went downhill fast after Rick Flair sold it . We should definatly meet up.


 Just let me know and we'll hook up./ I like Peak. Bunch of good guys there. And right now if you don't mind a two year contract it's only $18/month! Of course you can pay up front too.  Lots cheaper than golds!


----------



## Cramon (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah...big time cheaper!! I'm paying 40 friggin bucks


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm not aware of anyone having a bad transaction with me.  If there is something someone needs resolved, I'll be happy to take care of it.  I like to think customer service is what pushes my place the most.  BTW, I graduated from UNCC.


----------



## Cramon (Oct 30, 2002)

1fast , 

I thought I had seen a post one time on this board or maybe another, but I am not certain. I did not mean to imply anything. I asked on this board because the people who use it seem to be know what they are talking about and I have seen your products recomended many times. I hope no offence was taken. I am going to try the One+.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sure no problem.  To my knowledge, I've taken care of any issues that may have come up.  


Thanks,

Mike


----------

